# USC Critical Studies writing sample for transfer student - help!



## dj02bothell (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey, guys

I just decided to apply for USC's Critical Studies program. I'm hoping to transfer from Penn State with a gpa around 3.7 (freshman btw). Anyway, I am having the worst time writing my writing sample for USC. My first idea is to write about contemporary Spanish and South Korean cinema and compare the two on a cultural and social aspect, but I find it extremely difficult to get my thoughts on paper. I was thinking about just focusing on one of the cinema because I don't think I would write a good essay if I am trying to squeeze in too much info in 5-10 pages.

Here are my ideas for my writing sample:

1.) I want to critique contemporary South Korean "revenge" films by Park Chan-Wook. I'll be discussing the usage of animal violence, self-inflicting violence, and the weapons they use to do a case of study on South Korean's society on a cultural and social aspect.

2.) Write about contemporary films that use the home-video style. The influence blair witch had and how that style carried through different genres and the themes each films carry during the time its made. In here, I would really talk about the auteur theory.

I know this will be all up to me, but am on the right track so far? I'm so stressed out. Also, for my personal statements, can I be just clear and straight-forward. I feel so dumb when I read all these poetic essays for USC...is anyone willing to read my drafts. Sorry, there must a ton of threads like this. Thanks!


----------



## Hwood Trojan (Dec 12, 2011)

I can help you out here, I graduated from USC in 2008 and I studied Korean & Spanish cinema while there, so you're in luck.

For your writing sample, do whatever you are more comfortable with. Depending on your time constraint, the Korean cinema approach will be more useful because you can research it thoroughly, giving you a better perspective. I was taking classes before I got into the cinema school, so for my writing sample, I took 5-10 pages from a paper I wrote and used that. It worked great.

However, if time is short and you feel more comfortable going with the auteur approach, then more power to ya.

For the essays, let me put it this way, my opening sentence was "I always hated film school" and then I described my journey and concluded with "this is now where I know I belong". Being straight forward and truthful is always better than trying to sound artistic.

You are going to be what stands out, so be yourself. Hopefully this helps.


----------

